# My first engine, but wow is it noisy.



## marfaguy (Aug 14, 2011)

Great set of plans. 
It knocks and is pretty loud but it runs.  As our UK cousins would say I'm quite chuffed. It's from the HMEM EZ build plans. I didn't do a build log since world+dog has done this one and it's a pretty well documented build. It's pretty noisy, but it runs! 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt9hQWRyJ9w[/ame]
Also posted over at madmodder.net


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice job on that and it seems to be running quite well. A close fit bushing should take out some of the wobble in the crankshaft, but the vertical plate is thin so any play at all will tend to be exagerated. But it runs well even so and that is the main thing. Thanks for sharing the video.

Bill


----------



## black85vette (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice job.  Thm:

Tighten up the fit on the bushing and it will smooth out. Also try changing the timing of the valve. Sometimes the timing can cause a knock.  Just rotate the crank a little each way and see how it runs. Might also be smoother if you drop the pressure and run a little slower.

I like your adaptations.  Good build.  Look forward to your next one.

Thanks for including a video. Always nice to see it run.


----------



## cfellows (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, it runs good and it's noisy! What more could you ask for. In my opinion, noise is half the fun!

Chuck


----------



## winklmj (Aug 15, 2011)

Noisy is no problem--sounds like a real engine. Nice job.


----------



## marfaguy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna leave it as is.


----------



## Groomengineering (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like a runner to me, good job! Thm:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations! That's really not that atypical in terms of noise. We think steam engines are supposed to be quiet... they may not be gasoline IC engines in terms of noise, but they <chuff> pretty well when the pressure is up. And that's a good thing!


----------



## danstir (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulatins on a runner! I built one of these about two months ago, my second engine in my fleet. The first being a wobbler. Mine makes noise when it runs as well.


----------



## marfaguy (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks all. I think I'll make my signature ...
It's not "It runs BUT it's noisy"
It's "It runs AND it's noisy" -Thanks CFellows for clarifying this.


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

The engine is great. And, I can relate to the enthusiasm creative people get when making their own dreams come true. Nothing like it!


----------

